# Maximum power "rule of thumb?"



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

NoGuarantees said:


> From what I have read on power....is it usually correct that maximum power occurs where ammo matched to rubber creates a velocity of 150 - 160 fps? A bit slow, but I like max power, however I have noticed 65 - 75 percent of the optimum power weight may be a good compromise.....still reasonable power and flatter trajectory. You analytical types...can we develop some "rules of thumb" that may serve to be useful?
> 
> NG


From what I have read on power....is it usually correct that maximum power occurs where ammo matched to rubber creates a velocity of 150 - 160 fps? A bit slow, but I like max power, however I have noticed 65 - 75 of the optimum power weight may be a good compromise.....still reasonable power and flatter trajectory. You analytical types...can we develop some "rules of thumb" that may serve to be useful?

NG


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

160 isn't very fast unless you're using some heavy weight. so I don't
think going slower will achieve a flatter trajectory, it will actually cause it to slow down sooner and be pulled toward the earth. the faster you move something the further it will go before being overcome by gravity,, this in a nutshell defines the flatness of your shot.. it might be easier or more accurate for you to shoot with lighter bands Ammo, but it won't be any flatter or more lethal in its flight. what kinda ammo are we talking here?, I take it you have a chrony set up?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I suspect more shooters are interested in "Enough" power, than "Max" power.

Hunters want enough impact (foot pounds of energy) for a humane kill while staying under the draw weight the causes shakes.

Target shooters want a flat trajectory (higher speeds) with a steady hold.

Plinkers want a pleasant experience.

If there is a rule of thumb, it may be to start with what works for others (or what comes in the box) and tailor that combination of ammo, bands, and technique to suit your application.

Finding the balance is a wonderful part of the slingshot journey!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just checked my old charts and just about everything I have to 214gr ammo shoots about 200fps or much more ...3/8 steel being in the 265fp+s area, on a hot day add 20fps+. Marbles in the 250fps area. This was on a 73 deg day. Get over 210fps with 214gr ammo and looped 1842. On cold day of course I get less. My 314gr 3/4oz leads leave my slings around 175-185 fps, using my modified Daisy F-16 !

All pulled to 500% elongation or a bit more..

Playing around now with 5/6 steel and not real happy with .218 tubes, 1842 is much faster as is 3/16M (medium wall) tubing I'm using. I got to shoot in over 200fps area to keep my trajectory flat as my shots are almost always 35yds or over.

wll


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, great responses! I am learning more...thanks! I have a chrony, but sidelined right now with rotator cuff (mainly) issue, but hoping to be shooting again in two months or so...I will need to keep bands light, I might be able to use 1/2 inch bands and am doubting if could hunt squirrel unless only at max power and very short range....wish I could shoot a bit, but for now am relying on the experiences from you all. Can 1/2 inch bands hunt squirrel? Experimenting with the chrony would be a lot of fun, but I am stuck with theory for right now...thanks for sharing guys!

NG


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get speeds much higher than you are getting and without tons of effort. Strangely, latex works best when it is forced to exert force over a period of time. If your bands are overly strong they will "snap" the ammo out but at a lower speed than if your bands are lighter and allowed to pull more consistently throughout the time they are releasing. Over the next bit while you are recuperating try cutting some tapered bands. Start at 1/2 and taper to 3/8 or 5/8 and taper to 7/16. I think you'll be surprised and pleased.

winnie


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Not to mention the fact that if your bands are too powerful you will get a RTS.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

KawKan said:


> I suspect more shooters are interested in "Enough" power, than "Max" power.
> 
> Hunters want enough impact (foot pounds of energy) for a humane kill while staying under the draw weight the causes shakes.
> 
> ...


great definitions to be carved into stone!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

NoGuarantees said:


> Wow, great responses! I am learning more...thanks! I have a chrony, but sidelined right now with rotator cuff (mainly) issue, but hoping to be shooting again in two months or so...I will need to keep bands light, I might be able to use 1/2 inch bands and am doubting if could hunt squirrel unless only at max power and very short range....wish I could shoot a bit, but for now am relying on the experiences from you all. Can 1/2 inch bands hunt squirrel? Experimenting with the chrony would be a lot of fun, but I am stuck with theory for right now...thanks for sharing guys!
> 
> NG


I have a tendency to use "light bands and ammo" I hunt with 3/8 steel and will drop birds, rabbits, and squirrel all day with 20-18 mm tbg or .72 gzk latex. For my varying draw it is all about range of the game and length I cut the latex. I shoot my hathcock target sniper at a 3/4 butterfly with 1 inch bands and it's great for me up to about 25m however being in the city I don't need it. Usually I'm shooting my yellow jacket champ, custom 80% ergo champ, or my design Osage orange or shooter. All these use 3/4-1/2 or straight 18mm depending on situational use. Hope this helps even a little


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Great info guys, it looks like I will be able to make something work in another month or slightly longer. Maybe light draw, butterfly style and projectiles that are modest weight can be effective enough to enjoy bunnies and squirrels, and the occasional impromptu slingshot competition...

Always glad to see more suggestions, comments, and observances on this subject...


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

NoGuarantees said:


> Great info guys, it looks like I will be able to make something work in another month or slightly longer. Maybe light draw, butterfly style and projectiles that are modest weight can be effective enough to enjoy bunnies and squirrels, and the occasional impromptu slingshot competition...
> 
> Always glad to see more suggestions, comments, and observances on this subject...


rabbits don't require a whole lot of power when compared to squirrels considering a good temple shot placement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

